# Unverbesserlicher sucht eine Gilde



## Lighttower (16. Dezember 2012)

Grüsse,
ich bin einer der Unverbesserlichen die immer noch glauben das die alte WOW Zeit wiederkehrt.Ich kenne noch die Zeit wo man sich mühevoll aber stolz auf Level 60 empor gehoben hat.Meine damalige Gilde, eine die den Namen noch verdiente,löste sich nach und nach auf.Zu Teil kam HdR online raus, zum Anderen waren wir zu schwach um die großen Raids zu machen und der Ehrgeiz verschlug sie zu den größeren Gilden. . Ich kenne sowohl die ehrgeizigen Raidgilden, wo vor jeden Boss erstmal 30 Minuten diskutiert wird und auch die Just for Dummeslabbern Gilden wo man im TS und Chat pausenlos geistigen Dünnpfiff liest.Sowas ist nicht mein Ding. 
Habe dann öfters mit WOW aufgehört und bin aber der festen Meinung das es doch irgendwo eine Gilde gibt, wo so einen Zyniker wie ich, heimisch werden kann. Ich lege großen Wert auf Niveau und einem wirklichen Miteinander ohne Neid ( ich habe schon Erwachsene im TS heulen gehört, weil sie das ein oder andere Epic nicht bekommen haben,sondern ein anderes Mitglied).
Nun zu meinen Char. Ich habe zwei Level 80 Chars (Magier und Jäger ,beide Allianz) und so diverse Andere zwischen lvl 30-72. Meine Spielfähigkeiten sind eingerostet,sehr stark eingerostet nach einem Jahr Abstinenz.Ich würde sehr gerne mit einem festen Stamm hoch leveln  ( nein ich will nicht durch sämtliche Dungeons gezogen werden).Bin aber auch bereit meine Chars zu transferieren,wenn mir das Umfeld in der Gilde passt. Ach ja, ich bin schon etwas älter,39 um genau zu sein. Da ich aufgrund einer Krankheit bereits Rentner bin habe ich freie Zeiteinteilung
Ich würde mich freuen von einer Gilde zu lesen die mich wieder hoffen lässt.


----------



## BannMagnet (16. Dezember 2012)

Hi Lighttower. Ich glaub dir kann geholfen werden.

Unsere (Horden)Gilde befindet sich auf Sen´Jin und für den "harten" Kern wärst du trotz deines reiferen Alters eine Art Gildenkücken.  

Zwar liegt unsere Raidaktivität z.Zt. auf Eis da uns ein paar Mitglieder fehlen, aber wir arbeiten dran. Ich denke mal das der Dünnpfiff den du nicht lesen willst, sich auf Raidaktivitäten bezieht, denn im Alltäglichen WoW-leben wird schon des öfteren der herrlichste Blödsinn im /g gepostet.

Wenn du magst schick mir ne PM für weitere ... Enthüllungen.


----------



## Tzzunami (16. Dezember 2012)

Huhu unverbesserlicher 

Also wir sind zwar neu, aber haben genau so ein dumgessabbel in Planung 
Wir versuchen alles eher auf einer familiäreren Ebene zu halten.

Gilde nennt sich "Rare" auf Aegwynn Allyseite
- 10er Stammraid in Arbeit

Und: Alle nötigen Informationen findest du zu uns auf: www.wowgilden.net/rare

Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen !

BattleTag: Rare#2777

MfG Tzzunami


----------

